# Nissan known for soft paint.....



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey guys...

just curious... this is my first Nissan but i swear my X has the softest paint on any vehicle i have ever owned... My X has under 4k kms on it and already has more front end rock chips than my 02 Liberty with 178k kms on it... whats the deal?? It has seen normal highway use, just tlike the Liberty, zero gravel roads, zero bad conditions.... I don t get it but frankly makes me wonder what the deal is with this paint... anyone else have this problem??

thanks


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

What color do you have ?


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

Chrome Silver


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Could be the water-based paints that are used on a lot of cars these days.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine's the dark grey metallic (called different names in different markets) and I can't see any chips at all as yet though it's nine months old. I've found in the past that cars with softer paint often chipped less than those with hard, brittle paint. 

On the plastic parts like the wings and bumper the paint doesn't need to prevent rust so is probably very thin. Could be problems bonding the paint to plastic too.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mine is BLACK and 4 and half years old with no problems with paintwork at all and I've done off-roading too many times, some slight scratches obviously on the sides, but nothing Scratch X can't remove or a good polishing job. I'm impressed with the Nissan paint to be honest, especially the plastic guards which I would have expected to fade after a while.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I posted about this very thing a while back:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/125249-particularly-prone-stone-chips.html?highlight=prone

Good news is since that post I have not noticed any new chips. I'm leery though.

We did get smacked hard the other day by flying ice. It shattered the hood deflector, took a chunk out of the very edge of the passenger headlight (still works and appears to still be sealed), but no paint damage! Without that deflector I'm certain there would have been a nice dent in the hood.


----------



## Cowtown X-trailist (Dec 27, 2006)

Funny you mention that...I've had my XT since August 2006 and there's about 20 or so nicks on mine. All highway driving so far...I'm glad I put my rock deflector on the hood the first week I had it. I'm leery to...what's it going to be like when I take it out on the BC logging roads?!?!


----------

